# Guide for identifying (already cut) wood(s)?



## cutter44752 (Oct 29, 2008)

Can anyone refer me to a good online guide (or easily available book, pamphlet, etc.) on how identify already-cut logs in terms of their suitability as firewood? (I go to a mulching facility about once a week and there are usually what look to be good cut logs which I've been "transporting" to another location.) :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Coldfront (Oct 29, 2008)

Sometimes if I can't tell I split one and smell the fresh wood, it is very good way once you know the wood smell, red oak and white oak smell different like day and night white oak also splits harder more stringy than red oak, ash noticeably different smell and a ring around the wood just inside the bark and black ash has a very dark center core right in the middle of the rounds, maple you can tell by the bark also has a different smell, birch is easy unless all the bark is off. elm smells like piss and splits very hard stringy.
I like this sites chart for best wood btu's etc. http://www.ianrpubs.unl.edu/epublic/live/g1554/build/g1554.pdf


----------



## 3fordasho (Oct 29, 2008)

cutter44752 said:


> Can anyone refer me to a good online guide (or easily available book, pamphlet, etc.) on how identify already-cut logs in terms of their suitability as firewood? (I go to a mulching facility about once a week and there are usually what look to be good cut logs which I've been "transporting" to another location.) :greenchainsaw:




This one might help:
http://www.forestry.umn.edu/extension/forest/firewoodID.html


----------



## Coldfront (Oct 29, 2008)

3fordasho said:


> This one might help:
> http://www.forestry.umn.edu/extension/forest/firewoodID.html



Very nice site thanks for sharing.


----------



## sdaly (Oct 29, 2008)

Here's a good test to determine the type of wood after it's already cut.

1. obtain a sample of the wood
2. throw the wood sample in a fire
3. if it burns, it's of the firewood variety. if it doesn't burn, it's of the no-good-firewood variety.

You're welcome.


----------



## coog (Oct 29, 2008)

You might want to bring a maul next time to go.You can tell a lot more about the species/burn-ability by looking at the grain after you split it.You might want to avoid hauling home species that are too hard to split.


----------



## TallElf (Oct 29, 2008)

sdaly said:


> Here's a good test to determine the type of wood after it's already cut.
> 
> 1. obtain a sample of the wood
> 2. throw the wood sample in a fire
> ...



:agree2: 

Honestly, I am not a picky burner... more of a scavanger of dead leaners and wind blown heaps... Found a patch of Locust last year and will try to find them..


----------



## hickslawns (Oct 30, 2008)

3fordasho- Excellent link. Much appreciated!


----------



## cutter44752 (Nov 24, 2008)

3fordasho said:


> This one might help:
> http://www.forestry.umn.edu/extension/forest/firewoodID.html



Looks interesting but a similar site for NJ/PA would be perfect!


----------



## cutter44752 (Nov 24, 2008)

sdaly said:


> Here's a good test to determine the type of wood after it's already cut.
> 
> 1. obtain a sample of the wood
> 2. throw the wood sample in a fire
> ...



I'll quote you next time I try to sell split pine. :biggrinbounce2:


----------

